# Gaming PC Sockel 2066 oder 1151



## Jan1604 (28. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen 

ich habe aktuell folgendes Anliegen.
Ich möchte mir einen Gaming-PC zusammenstellen, da mein alter PC eigentlich schon seit Anfang es Jahres ausgedient hat... Aber ihr habt mir ja im Februar geraten zu warten (war damals drauf und dran mir ein 2011-3 System zu holen)
Weihnachten steht nun vor der Tür und es ist genug mit warten- besonders weil die ganzen schönen spiele nicht mehr laufen.

Allerdings kann ich mich nicht zwischen den Sockel 2066 und 1151 entscheiden. Der Rest des Systems steht soweit...

Grafik: 1080 TI Sea Hawk 
Speicher: - 500GB Samsung 960 Pro für das System/ Programme
                    - 1000GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5 für Spiele
                    - 4000GB WD Red als Datensarg...
Netzteil: 1.000 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition
Radiator für CPU und GPU je einen XSPC- AX480

Nun zur eigentlichen Frage... Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Das System sollte wieder 6 Jahre (mit austausch der GPU natürlich...) im Einsatz sein. Also sollte es möglichst "Zukunftssicher" sein.

Asus ROG Strix X299-E Gaming - ca. 330€
i7 7820x  - ca. 550
64GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3600 DIMM CL17 Quad Kit - ca. 1.000€
CPU-Kühler EK-FB ASUS ROG R6E RGB Monoblock - ca. 120€

oder 

Asus ROG MAXIMUS X HERO - ca. 280€
i7 8700k? -ca. 500
32GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3600 DIMM CL17 Quad Kit - ca. 500€
CPU-Kühler Alphacool Eisblock XPX CPU - ca 80€


Den Preisunterschied betrachte ich als nicht relevant- insofern diese Zusammenstellung auch zu empfehlen ist.

Was bisher für den 2066 spricht
- Quadchannel- nur die Frage ob dieser für Spiele relevant ist?
- 8 Kerne 16 Threads- dadurch "zukunftssicherer" für neue Spiele?

Was für den 1151 spricht
- hohe Single Core Leistung
- mehr Leistung bei gleichen Takt...

Gerade was die Anzahl der Kerne/ Threads angeht habe ich viele Fragen bzgl. der Spiele-Leistung und mit Blick auf die Zukunft.
Habe auch schon den Beitrag <<<hier>>> dazu gelesen... Allerdings ging es ja da eher um 4 Kerne 8 Threads oder 6 Kerne 12 Threads... Bei mir geht es ja eher darum 6/12 oder 8/16 

Ich hoffe ich habe alle relevanten Angaben gemacht. Ansonsten einfach nochmal kurz nachfragen.

Beste Grüße
Jan


----------



## RtZk (28. November 2017)

Wenn das Geld da ist dann nimm einen geköpften 10 Kerner setzt ihn unter Wasser (Monoblock am Besten) und du wirst für lange Zeit keine CPU Probleme in neuen Spielen haben, insbesondere wenn es um eine so lange Zeitspanne geht.

Ach ja nimm 3200er RAM alles darüber ist unverhältnismäßig teurer und bringt sowieso nichts mehr in Spielen und läuft womöglich gar nicht auf den 3600mhz.


----------



## Ralle82 (28. November 2017)

Hi...
m.M.n. wäre die 2066-Plattform für reines Gaming zu oversized und 64 GB sind eher unnötig. Außerdem sollen nächstes Jahr evtl. Intel-Achtkerner für Sockel 1151 kommen (ob die aber mit dem Z370-Chipsatz laufen ist noch unklar, daher ist eine Upgrade-Möglichkeit ungewiss). Aber selbst mit dem i7-8700K sollte es eine ganze Zeit langen (selbst der i5-8600K, wenn wirklich nur Gaming). Wollte es nur erwähnt haben, man könnte also durchaus ein bisschen was (für die Games?!) sparen...


----------



## Jan1604 (28. November 2017)

Hehe,
ich habe zwar auch schon gehört das nächtes Jahr ein Achtkerner für den Main-Stream kommen soll. Aber so lange warten kommt jetzt definitiv nicht mehr infrage.
Es hat echt schon Überwindung gekostet bis ende diesen Jahres zu warten  

64GB halte ich aktuell eigentlich auch für zuviel. Allerdings wollte ich bei einen 2066 Socke nicht mit 8GB Ram-Riegel anfangen. 
Ich habe jetzt schon oft gelesen das schneller Ram bei Dual-Channel nützlich ist, jedoch bei Quad-Channel zu vernachlässigen wäre.
Auf der anderen Seite habe ich jetzt auch schon viele Konfigurationen gesehen, wo selbst bei Quad-Channel 3.600 schnell und stabil laufen.
Jetzt ist halt nur die Frage lohnt sich Quad-Channel für aktuelle (und evtl. zukünftige) Spiele? Oder ist dieser eher für Anwendungen (Videobearbeitung etc.) interessant?

Preislich gesehen kommt der i9 nicht in Frage. Also Geld spielt schon ein wenig eine Rolle^^
Mir geht es beim vernachlässigen des Preises eher darum das ein 7820x nicht wesentlich teurer wäre als ein 8700k. Erst recht wenn man nur die Kosten für CPU und Mainboard berücksichtigt.


----------



## RtZk (28. November 2017)

Selbst, wenn die 3600mhz laufen sollten bringen sie dir in Spielen kaum etwas und sind wie erwähnt eben deutlich teurer. Quad Channel ist in Spielen eigentlich recht egal wird nur in manchen Anwendungen relevant (wo es einen guten Schub bringen kann). Zu viel RAM gibt es eigentlich nicht, wobei mehr als 32 GB eigentlich keinen merkbaren Unterschied bringen, aber mit diesen ist man zumindest super gerüstet für die nächsten Jahre.

Den Skylake X nur in der geköpften Version von Caseking kaufen, da die Wärmeübertragung schlicht erbärmlich ist von der Zahnpasta die Intel neuerdings unter die CPU‘s des Highendsockels schmiert.


----------



## markus1612 (28. November 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Selbst, wenn die 3600mhz laufen sollten bringen sie dir in Spielen kaum etwas und sind wie erwähnt eben deutlich teurer. Quad Channel ist in Spielen eigentlich recht egal wird nur in manchen Anwendungen relevant (wo es einen guten Schub bringen kann). Zu viel RAM gibt es eigentlich nicht, wobei mehr als 32 GB eigentlich keinen merkbaren Unterschied bringen, aber mit diesen ist man zumindest super gerüstet für die nächsten Jahre.
> 
> Den Skylake X nur in der geköpften Version von Caseking kaufen, da die Wärmeübertragung schlicht erbärmlich ist von der Zahnpasta die Intel neuerdings unter die CPU‘s des Highendsockels schmiert.



QuadChannel ersetzt im Grunde die hohen RAM-Frequenzen.
3600MHz braucht man bei QuadChannel nicht, weil die Bandbreite ohnehin schon doppelt so hoch ist.
2400MHz im QuadChannel ist so schnell wie 4800MHz DualChannel.


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2017)

Kauf dir ein Coffee Lake System.
Sockel 2066 hat im Gaming Markt nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. November 2017)

Coffee Lake ist = Devils Canyon/ haswell 
8700k                   = i7 4790k von der Performance in 1440p Ultra. Coffee lake  lohnt sich also auch nicht. Da lohnt sich wahrscheinlich eher Ryzen+ oder ICE Lake


----------



## markus1612 (29. November 2017)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Coffee Lake ist = Devils Canyon/ haswell
> 8700k                   = i7 4790k von der Performance in 1440p Ultra. Coffee lake  lohnt sich also auch nicht. Da lohnt sich wahrscheinlich eher Ryzen+ oder ICE Lake



Bitte mal irgendeine Quelle für diese Behauptung.


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2017)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Coffee Lake ist = Devils Canyon/ haswell
> 8700k                   = i7 4790k von der Performance in 1440p Ultra. Coffee lake  lohnt sich also auch nicht. Da lohnt sich wahrscheinlich eher Ryzen+ oder ICE Lake



Der 8700k ist aktuell die schnellste Spiele CPU.
Ein Devils Canyon sieht da kein Land und einen 7820X oder 7900X müsstest du schon gewaltig hochtakten, um gegenhalten zu können und dann saufen die Dinger Strom. dass bei den Energieunternehmen die Dollarzeichen in den Augen der Manager einen Drehwurm bekommen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. November 2017)

In 1440p Ultra beträgt der Unterschied zwischen dem 4790k und dem 8700k (beide bei 4,8ghz) ganze 6 fps. Viel ist das nicht


----------



## markus1612 (29. November 2017)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> In 1440p Ultra beträgt der Unterschied zwischen dem 4790k und dem 8700k (beide bei 4,8ghz) ganze 6 fps. Viel ist das nicht



In 1440p beträgt der Unterschied zwischen einem Ryzen und einem 8700K im GPU-Limit auch nichts.



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Es ging mir auch nur um 1440p Ultra. Und 4,8ghz schafft auch mein chip



Sicher? Poste doch mal einen Screenshot mit Spannungen und Temperaturen bei Prime95 Last.


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2017)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> In 1440p Ultra beträgt der Unterschied zwischen dem 4790k und dem 8700k (beide bei 4,8ghz) ganze 6 fps. Viel ist das nicht



Und in 2 Jahren beträgt der Unterschied 30fps, weil der 4790k nur 4 Kerne hat.

Und wer kommt eigentlich auf die Idee noch den alten Haswell Schrott zu kaufen? Würde ich ja nicht mal mehr geschenkt haben wollen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. November 2017)

Es war nie die Rede davon haswell zu kaufen. Mein Punkt war, dass sich eine Aufrüstung von einem 4 Jahre alten i7 auf einen i7 8700/k nicht lohnt. War auch das Fazit von Hardware Unboxed.

(Ich hätte 70 Watch Dogs 1 Videos mit aktivertem hwinifo 64 und Msi afterburner osd, in denen mein 4790k bei 4,8ghz und 1,33v läuft.) Und wie HisN gerne sagt: ,,Spielst du Prime? Wenn Nein, dann brauchst du es nicht."    

Ich finde den 8700k zu teuer. Der Preis von diesem sollte eher auf dem Niveau vom Ryzen 5 1600x liegen. Für einen 8 Kerner bei 4,7ghz würde ich 370€ zahlen aber nicht für einen 6 Kerner mit alter Architektur.  Aber ich bearbeite keine Videos, eher Fotos, daher wäre der 8700k für einen Anwendungsorientierten Anwender (Blender, Handbrake usw) schon geeignet. Von daher zählt das Argument der überragenden Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht. Anwendungdtauglichkeit wäre ein besseres Argument. Den 7820x kann man ja auch für beides benutzen.


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2017)

Jeder muss für sich selbst klären, ob eine Aufrüstung einen Erfolg nach sich zieht.
Der Vorteil der neuen Plattformen ist halt die Nutzung von M.2 und so mit sich bringt. Das hast du bei der alten Plattform nicht.
Und dass der 8700k aktuell zu teuer ist, ist ja klar. Darüber müssen wir nicht reden. Mehr als 350€ würde ich dafür nicht bezahlen.
Aber ebenso ist die Sockel 2066 Plattform als Gaming Plattform überflüssig, da durch die Cache Änderung die Gaming Leistung gesunken ist.
Du musst einen 7820X schon massiv übertakten um überhaupt mit den alten Kaby Lake mithalten zu können.
Der 8700k setzt aber noch mal einen oben drauf und lässt sich ebenfalls recht gut takten. Daher sehe ich keinen Grund, Sockel 2066 für Gaming zu kaufen.

Wobei Coffee und Z370 eh nur Durchgangsmaterial für den 8 Kerner im Mainstream ist. Der wird vermutlich exklusiv auf Z390 laufen -- würde mich bei Intel jedenfalls nicht wundern -- oder eben gleich auf Ice Lake zu setzen. Ich rechne damit, dass mit Ice Lake PCIe 4.0 kommen wird und der PCH in die CPU wandert.


----------



## hoffgang (29. November 2017)

Jan1604 schrieb:


> Preislich gesehen kommt der i9 nicht in Frage. Also Geld spielt schon ein wenig eine Rolle^^
> Mir geht es beim vernachlässigen des Preises eher darum das ein 7820x nicht wesentlich teurer wäre als ein 8700k. Erst recht wenn man nur die Kosten für CPU und Mainboard berücksichtigt.



Wobei der 8700k deutlich billiger sein sollter als ein 7820x, es nur nicht ist, dank des grandiosen PaperLaunches den Intel hier hingelegt hat, er ist nur atm nicht zu bekommen, bzw. wenn, dann nur zu Mondpreisen.
Deswegen aber zum 7820x zu greifen wenn man eigentlich nur spielen möchte ist die falsche Schlussfolgerung.

Du würdest wesentlich besser fahren wenn du ein wenig wartest, ggf. auf den Z390 Release, bis sich die Liefersituation des 8700k bessert, dann die Preise fallen (war beim 6700k launch ähnlich).
Ab diesem Zeitpunkt wird 1151v2 mit dem 8700k deutlich günstiger sein als der 7820x UND Dir mehr bringen.


----------



## markus1612 (29. November 2017)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Es war nie die Rede davon haswell zu kaufen. Mein Punkt war, dass sich eine Aufrüstung von einem 4 Jahre alten i7 auf einen i7 8700/k nicht lohnt. War auch das Fazit von Hardware Unboxed.
> 
> (Ich hätte 70 Watch Dogs 1 Videos mit aktivertem hwinifo 64 und Msi afterburner osd, in denen mein 4790k bei 4,8ghz und 1,33v läuft.) Und wie HisN gerne sagt: ,,Spielst du Prime? Wenn Nein, dann brauchst du es nicht."
> 
> Ich finde den 8700k zu teuer. Der Preis von diesem sollte eher auf dem Niveau vom Ryzen 5 1600x liegen. Für einen 8 Kerner bei 4,7ghz würde ich 370€ zahlen aber nicht für einen 6 Kerner mit alter Architektur.  Aber ich bearbeite keine Videos, eher Fotos, daher wäre der 8700k für einen Anwendungsorientierten Anwender (Blender, Handbrake usw) schon geeignet. Von daher zählt das Argument der überragenden Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht. Anwendungdtauglichkeit wäre ein besseres Argument. Den 7820x kann man ja auch für beides benutzen.



Nur sollte man sich beim Übertakten nicht auf Stabilität in Spielen verlassen.

Naaaajaaaa, der 1600X ist ja schon schlechter als der 8700K.
300-350€ sind für den 8700K mE schon "in Ordnung", 400+ sind aber deutlich zu viel.
Und btw: Haswell und Coffeelake sind nicht 1:1 gleich. Die IPC hat sich seit Haswell ein ganzes Stück verbessert und nur weil sich ansonsten nichts geändert hat, ist die Architektur nicht gleich.
Es ist derselbe Kern, mehr nicht.


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2017)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Die IPC hat sich seit Haswell ein ganzes Stück verbessert und nur weil sich ansonsten nichts geändert hat, ist die Architektur nicht gleich.
> Es ist derselbe Kern, mehr nicht.



wo hat sich die denn verbessert?
Einzig wenn Programme AVX2 oder höher nutzen, hast du einen Vorteil, ansonsten kann man sich die Pro Takt Leistungssteigerung in die Haare schmieren.
Einzig weil Intel seit Jahren beim Takt nachlegt, sind sie im Prinzip nur noch vorne.

Die Benchmarks von Packprogrammen wie Winrar zeigen ja, dass sich da nicht soo viel getan hat, denn die Software profitiert von keiner neuen Erweiterung. Sie skalieren direkt mit der Pro Takt Leistung und dem höheren Takt und einem großen Last Level Cache -- daher ist Broadwell DT auch immer noch gut dabei.


----------



## Jan1604 (29. November 2017)

Schonmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten.
Nun ja. Zum Thema aufrüsten. Aktuell habe ich einen i7 920 der unter Luft gekühlt wird.
Ich denke das wir uns da einig sind das sich ein wechsel nach all den Jahren doch lohnen dürfte.

@Threshold
Also gehst du davon aus das der 8700k auch in Zukunft mehr Leistung bei spiele bringt als der 7820x?
Mir geht es dabei um die evtl. zukünftige Auslastung von 8Kernen/ 16 Threads in spielen. Da ja manche bzw. immer mehr Spiele auch schon 4 Kerne/ 8 Threads nutzen und davon Profitieren.

Und wird ein Dual-Channel System auch in 4 Jahren noch ausreichend für Gaming sein?

Ich frage ja nur so explizit nach, weil die beiden Systeme ja fast Preisgleich sind und ich mit einen 8700k nicht wirklich spare (da habe ich ja evtl. nur einsparpotential beim RAM)

Ich weiß ihr habt keine Glaskugel, aber ich bin mir sicher das ihr doch "ein wenig" Erfahrung habt wie sich die ganze Sache entwickeln könnte.


----------



## SnaxeX (29. November 2017)

Jan1604 schrieb:


> Schonmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten.
> Nun ja. Zum Thema aufrüsten. Aktuell habe ich einen i7 920 der unter Luft gekühlt wird.
> Ich denke das wir uns da einig sind das sich ein wechsel nach all den Jahren doch lohnen dürfte.
> 
> ...



Was Threshold meint, ist, dass die Architektur vom 7820X dir keine Vorteile bringt (Mesh Architektur) und der 8700K insgesamt die bessere Wahl ist, da eigentlich es auch billiger sein sollte (ist es nicht wegen Paperlaunch aber das mal ausgeschlossen). 
Dual Channel wird auch noch in 4 Jahren "ausreichend" sein, Quad Channel braucht heutzutage kein Gamer. 

Und AAA Spiele ziehen zwar ihren Nutzen aus 6 bzw. 8 Kernen, die Mehrheit ist das aber noch immer nicht und mit 4 Kernen ohne SMT kann man auch jedes Spiel starten/spielen, ja sogar mit 2 Kernen + SMT. Also wird der Hexa Core sicher auch für die nächtsten paar Jahre reichen.


----------



## markus1612 (29. November 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> wo hat sich die denn verbessert?
> Einzig wenn Programme AVX2 oder höher nutzen, hast du einen Vorteil, ansonsten kann man sich die Pro Takt Leistungssteigerung in die Haare schmieren.
> Einzig weil Intel seit Jahren beim Takt nachlegt, sind sie im Prinzip nur noch vorne.
> 
> Die Benchmarks von Packprogrammen wie Winrar zeigen ja, dass sich da nicht soo viel getan hat, denn die Software profitiert von keiner neuen Erweiterung. Sie skalieren direkt mit der Pro Takt Leistung und dem höheren Takt und einem großen Last Level Cache -- daher ist Broadwell DT auch immer noch gut dabei.



"Ein ganzes Stück" war vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber es gab schon den ein oder anderen Fortschritt.


----------



## Jan1604 (30. November 2017)

Ok. Danke für die Antwort 

Dann werde mich mir wohl jetzt das 1151 System zulegen 
Am WE wird dann gleich mal bestellt. Evtl. bekomme ich es ja noch vor Weihnachten zusammen 

Aber mal noch eine andere Frage.
Habe gerade mal wegen der CPU geschaut. Habe bei Caseking die von Der8auer "entdeckt". 
Da ist eine CPU die 5,2GHz schafft. Allerdings für 750€. Das steht natürlich finanziell gesehen in keinen Verhältnis zu Leistungssteigerung.
Aber was meint Ihr wie viel Prozent aller 8700k wird die 5,2GHz schaffen (vorausgesetzt man Köpft sie)?


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2017)

markus1612 schrieb:


> "Ein ganzes Stück" war vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber es gab schon den ein oder anderen Fortschritt.



Ja, aber immer nur, wenn du neue Erweiterungen mit einbeziehst und Software hast, die das auch nutzt.
Im Gaming Bereich kannst du den Fortschritt dagegen mit einer Lupe suchen.
Hier hilft nur der hohe Takt um mehr Leistung herauszuziehen. 
Und das ist das, was Intel gerade macht und auch beim Pentium 4 gemacht hat. Die Architektur ist am Ende. Ergo wird der Takt bis zur Schmerzgrenze hochgefahren.
Die Folgen siehst du aktuell beim Sockel 2066.



Jan1604 schrieb:


> Aber mal noch eine andere Frage.
> Habe gerade mal wegen der CPU geschaut. Habe bei Caseking die von Der8auer "entdeckt".
> Da ist eine CPU die 5,2GHz schafft. Allerdings für 750€. Das steht natürlich finanziell gesehen in keinen Verhältnis zu Leistungssteigerung.
> Aber was meint Ihr wie viel Prozent aller 8700k wird die 5,2GHz schaffen (vorausgesetzt man Köpft sie)?



Spar dir das mit dem Köpfen.
Jeder 8700k wird problemlos die 4,5GHz schaffen und ob du nun 4,5 oder 5GHz hast, macht in der Leistung keinen merkbaren Unterschied mehr.
Aber bei 5GHz wird die CPU Strom ohne Ende saufen.


----------

